# Need some clarification please...4G help!



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok so I hear that big red (Verizon) is going tiered on the 7th of this month right? I also read a lot about being "grandfathered" into your current "unlimited" plan... Now my serious question is do I NEED to have a 4G phone right now to have my "unlimited" 4G plan in the future OR can I stick with my DX2 till my upgrade on the 25th of this month?? PLEASE give me some insight on this because I'm really cracking my noodle over this and I don't want to spend 600$ on a TB or CHARGE if I don't need to.

THANKS IN ADVANCE!! :grin:


----------



## jlloyd (Jun 11, 2011)

this is about the most up to date that i have seen here


----------



## jlloyd (Jun 11, 2011)

Basically it is saying you are paying for use not speed so 3g and 4g phones have the same data pricing


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

jlloyd said:


> Basically it is saying you are paying for use not speed so 3g and 4g phones have the same data pricing


Exactly. You should be able to get 4g without any problems since the plan is tied to the usage. If you have unlimited now, you'll be able to get unlimited later with 4g. That's what I'm planning on doing eventually.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Exactly. You should be able to get 4g without any problems since the plan is tied to the usage. If you have unlimited now, you'll be able to get unlimited later with 4g. That's what I'm planning on doing eventually.


ditto thats exactly what im doing as well.....waiting lol


----------

